# Cumbrian Heavy Horses



## Blu (3 July 2020)

Hi, just wondered if any one in the vicinity or knows anyone at Cumbrian Heavy Horses near Million? I was due to go there at the end of July and was really looking forward to it but obviously with covid 19 all plans are up in the air. The problem is my friend who booked the trip cannot get any reply via phone/text/Facebook/messenger or email. So I wondered if anyone out there had heard anything. I really hope they are all well but a quick reply would have been appreciated. Thanks in advance if anyone can help .


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 July 2020)

I follow them on FB. They posted this yesterday.

_Please be patient with us! We are opening soon. Date TBC, probably the 11th July. Please don't phone yet - or email- we are training staff to help you book, they are coming off furlough to do this. We will let you know when the lines open! 
It's mad hectic atm getting the site ready to safely reopen with social distancing everywhere, compulsory face covering in the toilets, the shop restocked, the cafe safe for both staff and clients, with takeaway only initially, then the Campsite, and the horses; added to which,  Annie (the boss lady!) has a funeral to go to, so bear with!!! Not long!! 
To keep you in the loop, we are fittening horses, here's our Suffolk lads Drummer and Henry heading off down the drive for a hack out.....So Gorgeous!!😍❤😊_


Tbh, well before Covid the proprietor did seem to get behind with answering customer queries, blaming poor internet/phone signal/email problems etc...

ETA An HHOer had one of their horses on winter loan, maybe they’ll see this thread and be able to update you a bit more.


----------



## Blu (3 July 2020)

Thanks for that, we'll give it a bit longer to see if we get a reply .


----------



## Keith_Beef (4 July 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Tbh, well before Covid the proprietor did seem to get behind with answering customer queries, blaming poor internet/phone signal/email problems etc...
		
Click to expand...

I had that experience, too.

Eighteen days after my email enquiry of early January 2018 I got nice and polite but perfectly useless reply, that explained the lack of communication by patchy Internet access and lack of staff to deal with the administrative side of the business.

When all the current covid-19 perturbations have calmed down, I'll give them another go, but for me a lot depends on travel between France and the UK and on the state of my mum.


----------



## Blu (7 July 2020)

My friend got a reply so we're hopeful our trip will go ahead 😁


----------



## abbijay (8 July 2020)

Blu said:



			Hi, just wondered if any one in the vicinity or knows anyone at Cumbrian Heavy Horses near Million? I was due to go there at the end of July and was really looking forward to it but obviously with covid 19 all plans are up in the air. The problem is my friend who booked the trip cannot get any reply via phone/text/Facebook/messenger or email. So I wondered if anyone out there had heard anything. I really hope they are all well but a quick reply would have been appreciated. Thanks in advance if anyone can help .
		
Click to expand...

Hi Blu, 
I am the HHOer with one of their horses, Asterix, on off season loan. I also own one of their old horses and was sponsored by them last year. 
Unfortunately things haven't been great on the communication front this year but I know a few things. Today is Annie's dad's funeral and he is not local so she is away until the weekend. There are staff on site so it may be worth a call to the landline or even the campsite (Baystone Banks) which has already opened to get through to a human who may or may not be able to help. The loaned out horses are mostly returning this week - Ben and Henry are travelling up today. So they will be opening in some form imminently. If your booking isn't in the next week I would have fair confidence in it going ahead, especially as it's a long standing booking and not a new 1. 
If you still can't get in touch with anyone in a few days feel free to PM, I am friends with a few of the people on site at the moment so can always try them.


----------



## Blu (14 July 2020)

Thanks Abbijay ,we were reassured by the reply we got, it sounds like they've had a difficult time of it. We are looking forward to our trip 😁xx


----------



## Blu (29 July 2020)

Just wanted to say we went yesterday for our beach ride. Annie is a lovely lady and her horses were amazing! We all had a great time the weather wasn't brilliant but it is the lakes after all! X


----------

